
Whitepages Caller ID is now Hiya - hiya
http://www.hiya.com
======
hiya
Hiya Caller ID & Block is a mobile app that identifies unknown numbers and
automatically blocks scam and spam across the globe so that your phone
experience is safe and secure.

With a database of more than 600 MM mobile and landline phone numbers in the
US, and over 1.5 billion unique numbers globally, Hiya leverages its expansive
algorithms to identify unknown calls and texts and to monitor phone-based
threats for consumers and businesses. Hiya screens more than 400 MM incoming
calls per month, and has detected more than one billion robo, telemarketing
and scam calls and texts to date. Hiya is available as a consumer app on
Google Android and is integrated into the phone experience for T-Mobile and
Samsung Galaxy S7 users worldwide. For more information, please visit
www.hiya.com.

